# My Frenchie: potential to show?



## Richard Trafford (Jan 5, 2016)

So, as with any dog owner, I'm super proud of my boy and think he's the most handsome thing on the planet.

Perhaps I'm slightly biased. But still, I like the idea I could show him.

Now before I go down the line of training him (and I) up for shows (of which I know the bare minimum about) I thought I should ask people in the know whether he even looks like a good example of the breed, as I have a feeling he perhaps out of proportion for breed standards despite his Dads champion status.

Please see what you think of his appearance and offer any opinions/advice you feel necessary. I'm sure many people are rolling their eyes already...but I'm a newbie and we all start somewhere  so please be patient with my niavety.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

@Meezey owns Frenchies so will be able to advise you further. But your best bet is joining a local ringcraft class to start with.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

If your Frenchie was registered with KC with the whole litter then there is no reason why you can't try to show him. He should have come with a longer 'posh' name and KC certificate. Ringcraft classes will help you. You could also ask your breeder for any advice if they show?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

The best person to ask your breeder.....

Of course having Champion parents (in any discipline, show, work etc) is not a guarantee that their offspring will share all the same qualities - people tend to over focus on the stud line and not so much on the bitch line, when her input is equally important  

Even if he does not have 'show quality' (my knowledge of which could be written on the back of a postage stamp, so just talking generally here!) there is nothing stopping you getting involved in ringcraft classes etc.

He looks very nice by the way, nice and fit!


----------



## Richard Trafford (Jan 5, 2016)

Wiz201 said:


> If your Frenchie was registered with KC with the whole litter then there is no reason why you can't try to show him. He should have come with a longer 'posh' name and KC certificate. Ringcraft classes will help you. You could also ask your breeder for any advice if they show?


Yup...he's KC registered: Buddy's real name is 'Classybullz Morning Sun'.

The breeder I bought my puppy off isn't really a breeder per se. It was their first litter and she kept 2 of the 4 puppies for herself!
Lovely person but I don't think she has much knowledge about shows etc.


----------



## Richard Trafford (Jan 5, 2016)

labradrk said:


> The best person to ask your breeder.....
> 
> Of course having Champion parents (in any discipline, show, work etc) is not a guarantee that their offspring will share all the same qualities - people tend to over focus on the stud line and not so much on the bitch line, when her input is equally important
> 
> ...


Again, my breeder wasn't a wealth of knowledge when it came to things like that. She was doing it for some offspring for herself more than anything.

Totally get that the Stud will only produce 50% of the goods.
From memory...the bitch was a stocky character just like the stud!

I think this is why Buddy might end up being a monster Frenchie and not desirable from a show perspective. I also have doubts about how long his body is and tall the back legs. I'm not personally bothered as he's perfect in my mind....
...but it'd be good to know from someone with knowledge of the breed if he looks like a good example as I wouldn't bother paying for ringcraft classes unless he was.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ringcraft isn't that expensive, some might do pay as you go too. I'm not sure you'll find a lot of experienced show people here to comment on your dog. A lot of showing is what judges prefer anyway. I had a light cream coloured Golden Retriever I used to show and sometimes judges preferred the darker colours.


----------



## Brannybear (Apr 16, 2015)

The kennel club breed standards often give you a good referance for what are desirable traits  http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/breed/standard.aspx?id=4088


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Read through the Breed Standard and try to assess how he matches up to it. Be honest with yourself.

If he's an excellent example of the Breed, you could show him at Championship level. If he isn't that good, you could show him at Open level.

Do you have a picture of him standing, taken from the side?


----------



## Richard Trafford (Jan 5, 2016)

Sweety said:


> Read through the Breed Standard and try to assess how he matches up to it. Be honest with yourself.
> 
> If he's an excellent example of the Breed, you could show him at Championship level. If he isn't that good, you could show him at Open level.
> 
> Do you have a picture of him standing, taken from the side?


I've read the breed standard on the KC website. I'm not down with the terminology...and it's tricky understanding exactly what it means without a picture/diagram.

From what I can figure, his facial features look bob-on. It's just the proportions of the body/legs I'm unsure about. Maybe not coby enough.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

By his legs not being cobby enough, I take it you mean he's lacking in bone?

I believe you can assume the Breeder kept back what she thought were the two best pups for herself.

I've never owned Frenchies. He looks a nice pup, but I don't really know the Breed.

Hopefully, Meezey will see your post and comment. She shows a couple of Frenchies.


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

He's got a nice length muzzle (...for a frenchie), hasn't he!


----------



## JulieNoob (Oct 22, 2008)

I show and judge (but not Frenchies)
Get to ringcraft and enter a few local open shows - it doesnt need to be super serious and won't cost a fortune, but it's good fun - see how you do


----------



## Richard Trafford (Jan 5, 2016)

BlueJay said:


> He's got a nice length muzzle (...for a frenchie), hasn't he!


I like to think so. He seems very healthy compared to the other frenchies I've met.


----------



## Richard Trafford (Jan 5, 2016)

Sweety said:


> By his legs not being cobby enough, I take it you mean he's lacking in bone?
> 
> I believe you can assume the Breeder kept back what she thought were the two best pups for herself.
> 
> ...


When I said Cobby I was referring to his overall body not being compact enough. He sometimes looks a bit long and tall. But it might just be in my head.

Oddly enough...I had the pick of the bunch and went with the lightest colour (bar the only bitch pup)...she also kept the last one as she got a bit attached!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Richard Trafford said:


> When I said Cobby I was referring to his overall body not being compact enough. He sometimes looks a bit long and tall. But it might just be in my head.
> 
> Oddly enough...I had the pick of the bunch and went with the lightest colour (bar the only bitch pup)...she also kept the last one as she got a bit attached!


How old is he?


----------



## Richard Trafford (Jan 5, 2016)

Sweety said:


> How old is he?


1 year old. Just.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, he's by no means mature yet. He should become more 'cobby' in months to come.

If you do show him, he would be entered in Junior classes, where he would be competing with youngsters his own age and at the similar stage of maturity.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

Ringcraft classes tend to not be expensive and the same with Open shows, so it might just be worth giving one or the other a go and getting some expert advice. Or perhaps contacting the breed club who may be able to advise further, maybe even have someone local to you who could meet him and assess him themselves.


----------

